# Hi Everyone!



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm the new guy! My name is Alex... and of course a aquarium obsessed! 
Just wanted to join the DFWAPC and I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Hi Alex,
welcome, glad you found us!
You can find information about joing the group by clicking on this link:
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/
and then at the top of the page under the "Members" tab, click on 
"How to Join". That should get you started, if you have any other question, let us know.

Are you keeping any tanks currently?

Hopefully we will have a meeting soon, and if you can make it you will have the opportunity to 
meet some of the other addicts.
Cindy *


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Tex Gal told me about DFWAPC (plantedtank.net), so here I am!
I have 3 thanks ( 46G Planted, 30G breeder, 2.5G planted).


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice tank! You've got a good style. Welcome to the group.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

I love your tank. Do you have CO2 on it? What kind of lights? Welcome by the way!


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

yes I have a Milwaukee regulator with DIY Hagen CO2 reactor. 
Lights are Coralife 2X96WCompact 6700K.


----------

